# A New Study From Unc Reveals Most American Christians Believe God Looks Like A White Man



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 15, 2018)

A new study from psychologists at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill reveals most American Christians believe God looks like an average white guy in his 20s.

But Twitter isn't too sure about that. The team of psychologists used a sample of 511 Americans composed of 330 men and 181 women. Black participants comprised 26 percent, and 74 percent were Caucasian. Researchers gave them a stack of faces to pick from, and many chose a young white male as the face of God, according to NBC News.

“From Michelangelo to Monty Python, popular illustrations have consistently shown God as an old and august white-bearded Caucasian man,” the researchers wrote in their study.

But times are changing. People want a kinder and gentler version of the Almighty according to the researchers -- and apparently, this means their higher power is still white and male, just younger.

“People tend to believe in a God that looks like them,” Professor Kurt Gray, the study’s senior author, told NBC News. “And most of the people who took part were male and white."

Biblical descriptions of Jesus paint a different picture in which makes the son of God a brown-skinned, curly-haired man.

“I think it’s because for millennia Christians have been led to think of God as male and white,” Gray added. “It’s changing a little now, but the church hierarchies are still mostly male and mostly white. In the Catholic Church, for example, the Pope is male, and the priests are still only male.”

A lot of people could not see God looking like Chris Pratt, primarily when the Word of God doesn't describe the son of God as a white man.


----------



## fasika (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, I'm atheist and I agree with them. Look at the world around you and how unfairly titled it is towards whites - if you believe God created it, surely he must be white?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 15, 2018)

How does a sample of 511 people equal most?


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 15, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 15, 2018)

oneastrocurlie said:


> How does a sample of 511 people equal most?


New math.
Someone at work did an employee survey and decided that "everyone" wanted us to stop doing A and start doing B.  In an organization of 5000 people, the sample size that determined what "everyone" wanted was 40.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 15, 2018)

76% of the participants were white and most of the group thinks God is white. What a crappy study. Make the group all black and you'll get a black god. It's reflective of the group demographics rather than how all people all over the world view God.


----------



## Farida (Jun 15, 2018)

They needed a study to figure that out


----------



## kupenda (Jun 15, 2018)

That God looks like he played JV football in high school. I don’t want my Jesus to look like a frat bro


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm confused.....are we talking about God or his son, Jesus? Because some of the comments threw me off. Those were descriptions of Jesus, right?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 15, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> 76% of the participants were white and most of the group thinks God is white. What a crappy study. Make the group all black and you'll get a black god. It's reflective of the group demographics rather than how all people all over the world view God.



 Will you, though?


----------



## kupenda (Jun 15, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Will you, though?




Not if you base it on the illustrations I’ve seen in black folks homes over the years


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 15, 2018)

kupenda said:


> That God looks like he played JV football in high school. I *don’t want my Jesus to look like a frat bro *


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 15, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Will you, though?



Will I what?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 15, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> Will I what?



Get a black God with an all black group.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 15, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Get a black God with an all black group.


I betcha you shan’t!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 15, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Get a black God with an all black group.



511 older black people..no 

511 younger black people... Mmaayybbeee?


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jun 15, 2018)

Are we surprised? These are the same people who depict the ancient Egyptians as White people in every big blockbuster movie that comes out, when you can walk into the pyramids TODAY and see this...

 

The historians know from the descriptions in the Bible that the man known as Gods son wasn’t a White man. That won’t stop White washing though. And Black people who believe it are just as gullible as ever.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 15, 2018)

The study is very limited if they only ask one group of people in one country. 

Personally, I’m surprised so many see God as a human being. I always thought of God as a spirit with no body.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've never thought of God that way.  I figured if he wanted to look like a person he'd present himself as an older person, either male or female, definitely not a bro.   Same with Jesus, I never really thought of his appearance other than he probably looked at least somewhat East African and weighed around 100 lbs.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 15, 2018)

FlowerHair said:


> The study is very limited if they only ask one group of people in one country.
> 
> *Personally, I’m surprised so many see God as a human being. I always thought of God as a spirit with no body.*


I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Farida (Jun 16, 2018)

FlowerHair said:


> The study is very limited if they only ask one group of people in one country.
> 
> Personally, I’m surprised so many see God as a human being. I always thought of God as a spirit with no body.


Someone wanted to fight me when I told him God is neither male nor female. God is not human so God is not binary. I told him the English bible says “he” because that was the standard for English writing to default to “he” but that the Hebrew text in the old testament sometimes uses feminine terms and illustrations to describe God.

That fool told me, “No, God is a man.” I asked him if God has a penis and he said yes. I asked him if God has sex and who he has sex with and he said it was a non-functioning penis. Well before that point I knew I was wasting my breath...at that point I quit...I knew the level of ignorance and lack of logic I was trying to fight...


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2018)

Farida said:


> That fool told me, “No, God is a man.” I asked him if God has a penis and he said yes. I asked him if God has sex and who he has sex with and he said it was a non-functioning penis. Well before that point I knew I was wasting my breath...at that point I quit...I knew the level of ignorance and lack of logic I was trying to fight...


So God has erectile dysfunction now?  I done heard it all.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 16, 2018)

Farida said:


> Someone wanted to fight me when I told him God is neither male nor female. God is not human so God is not binary. I told him the English bible says “he” because that was the standard for English writing to default to “he” but that the Hebrew text in the old testament sometimes uses feminine terms and illustrations to describe God.
> 
> That fool told me, “No, God is a man.” I asked him if God has a penis and he said yes. I asked him if God has sex and who he has sex with and he said it was a non-functioning penis. Well before that point I knew I was wasting my breath...at that point I quit...I knew the level of ignorance and lack of logic I was trying to fight...


Those kinds of conversations give you a headache. Sir, just how do you know God has a non functioning penis? HOW?! Show me the passage


----------



## Laela (Jun 16, 2018)

That sampling is troubling, as blacks account for only 14% of population.. they didnt explain age range either and didn't  include  "other" only black and white. And so, with white accounting fot the majority, no surprise there.


----------



## nerdography (Jun 16, 2018)

I never envisioned God as anything but consciousness (masculine and feminine) with no physical body.

But, I’m not surprised white men think God is a white male. For them that’s ultimate power and they want to believe that they possess that same power. That’s why they try to play God all the time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 16, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> I've never thought of God that way.  I figured if he wanted to look like a person he'd present himself as an older person, either male or female, definitely not a bro.   Same with Jesus, I never really thought of his appearance other than he probably looked at least somewhat East African and weighed around 100 lbs.





I'm liking your post 1,000 times.

I have a friend who thinks Christianity asks people to believe in a "white baby Jesus" and she throws that at me whenever she can. I wish she wouldn't assume I think Jesus is white. I see white people making Jesus white, and I thinks think it's nutso. Lol.

I didn't realize that people feel God the Spirit has or needs a race.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 16, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm liking your post 1,000 times.
> 
> I have a friend who thinks Christianity asks people to believe in a "white baby Jesus" and she throws that at me whenever she can. I wish she wouldn't assume I think Jesus is white. I see white people making Jesus white, and I thinks it's nutso. Lol.
> 
> *I didn't realize that people feel God the Spirit has or needs a race*.



Oh yeah, some wp get mad as hell if you insinuate Jesus or God weren't white.  God isn't even human But they like to see him as Gandalf the White in their heads  I've read some crazies say the people of Judea weren't originally from Israel, but European, and that's where the nazis, kkk and white nationalist freaks get the idea that he was white despite the description in the bible.   The reaching...
If Jesus had been born in Scandinavia I would assume he was white, but he was born where he was born, so 

Edit:   This is what Saint Nicholas looked like in the 19th century:






Now:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 16, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> Oh yeah, some wp get mad as hell if you insinuate Jesus or God weren't white.  God isn't even human But they like to see him as Gandalf the White in their heads  I've read some crazies say the people of Judea weren't originally from Israel, but European, and that's where the nazis, kkk and white nationalist freaks get the idea that he was white despite the description in the bible.   The reaching...
> If Jesus had been born in Scandinavia I would assume he was white, but he was born where he was born, so
> 
> Edit:   This is what Saint Nicholas looked like in the 19th century:
> ...



Exactly!!!

That news reporter clip! When I first saw it I guffawed and shook my head.  

And then some of my anti-christianity black friends chime in along with the white folks in agreement about the whiteness of Jesus, and they all got me like .


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 17, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'm confused.....are we talking about God or his son, Jesus? Because some of the comments threw me off. Those were descriptions of Jesus, right?


They asked about God, but suspect some people were thinking of Jesus.



Crackers Phinn said:


> I betcha you shan’t!


You bet right. At least for this small sample,  they do have pictures for what the white group thinks God looks like, vs the black group:
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/ar...id=info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0198745.s003

i think they do say the AA's vision of God is "more" AA than the white vision. it's all in gray scale so kind of hard to see.


----------



## hothair (Jun 19, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'm confused.....are we talking about God or his son, Jesus? Because some of the comments threw me off. Those were descriptions of Jesus, right?




Some folk think Jesus is God.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jun 20, 2018)

Jesus is God in human form. He is called the Son of God because he was fully divine and human concurrently.

You have God the Father, God the Son, and God the Holy Spirit.

Three separate entities to make the Holy Trinity, but the Trinity represents 1 God.

Which leads me to the post below. I agree I don't believe God the Father that Christians pray to has a physical form.



FlowerHair said:


> Personally, I’m surprised so many see God as a human being. I always thought of God as a spirit with no body.




My last point, it's best to keep in mind that we can never fully understand what God is!!
He is beyond anything we can think, imagine, or fathom.

We will never have the words or capacity to describe Him.

The conversation that @Farida had with her "friend" explains how people try to limit God and make Him "familiar" and fail miserably.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 20, 2018)

fasika said:


> Well, I'm atheist and I agree with them. Look at the world around you and how unfairly titled it is towards whites - if you believe God created it, surely he must be white?



I see your point, but those people should know that the unfair advantage boils down to them being more successful at conquering others and nothing more.


----------



## nysister (Jun 20, 2018)

And most white Americans aren't Christian even when they think they are. So there's that.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 21, 2018)

Palestinian men

He was neither white or black he was most likely similar to Palestinians and Israeli today (not the European descent ones )


https://theconversation.com/jesus-w...ddle-eastern-jew-heres-why-that-matters-91230
*Jesus wasn't white: he was a brown-skinned, Middle Eastern Jew. *


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 21, 2018)

CurlyNiquee said:


> Are we surprised? These are the same people who depict the ancient Egyptians as White people in every big blockbuster movie that comes out, when you can walk into the pyramids TODAY and see this...
> 
> View attachment 431703
> 
> The historians know from the descriptions in the Bible that the man known as Gods son wasn’t a White man. That won’t stop White washing though. And Black people who believe it are just as gullible as ever.


Ancient Egyptians were definetly not white but I laugh anytime someone with distinctive sub sahariana features say “they re from Egypt ,they re Pharos , haha . Nah we re Fromm ghana ,Ivory Coast or Nigeria and it’s time to be proud of that instead of trying to associate to the exxxotical Egyptians. I m married to one and I can guarantee you we ain’t coming from there . Lol


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 21, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> 76% of the participants were white and most of the group thinks God is white. What a crappy study. Make the group all black and you'll get a black god. It's reflective of the group demographics rather than how all people all over the world view God.




Right.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Will you, though?



I doubt it when you have black folks thanking god for slavery lest the be in Africa worshiping trees. 




YvetteWithJoy said:


>





YvetteWithJoy said:


> I didn't realize that people feel God the Spirit has or needs a race.




Well the spirit became flesh so surely he had a race  




CurlyNiquee said:


> Are we surprised? These are the same people who depict the ancient Egyptians as White people in every big blockbuster movie that comes out, when you can walk into the pyramids TODAY and see this...



Girl not for long everytime they restore they restore them lighter and whiter. 

But even the Arab invaders over there straight up told me the Royals were black







Is this their god


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 22, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> Ancient Egyptians were definetly not white but I laugh anytime someone with distinctive sub sahariana features say “they re from Egypt ,they re Pharos , haha . Nah we re Fromm ghana ,Ivory Coast or Nigeria and it’s time to be proud of that instead of trying to associate to the exxxotical Egyptians. I m married to one and I can guarantee you we ain’t coming from there . Lol


----------

